# Burned to Death



## Jackbnimble (Nov 18, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...a10ed11ecf5_story.html?utm_term=.550df8d8cc0c

Just found this incomplete story in the WP. RIP. Comfort the family, please God.


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 18, 2017)

Jackbnimble said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...a10ed11ecf5_story.html?utm_term=.550df8d8cc0c
> 
> Just found this incomplete story in the WP. RIP. Comfort the family, please God.


Dad n college told of student poured a teaspoon of ether n plug hole of motorcycle before explod ng cyl nder. DRT. Legal for pharmacy to sell over counter back then.


----------



## Jackbnimble (Nov 19, 2017)

Fire can get out of control in an instant


----------



## Little Al (Nov 19, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> Dad n college told of student poured a teaspoon of ether n plug hole of motorcycle before explod ng cyl nder. DRT. Legal for pharmacy to sell over counter back then.


"Easy start" & derivatives contain a quantity of ether you can smell it & the reason the motor"Knocks" if you spray in more than a wiff


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 20, 2017)

yeah i been seeing this story and wondering how the...? I guess a jug of ether in right mix ratio of air could go bang but still curious how... the poor chaps prolly too wondering the same thing.. 

so now im thinking hes in confined space inhaled flame "seriously" burnt his lungs..


----------



## Jackbnimble (Nov 20, 2017)

Guaranteed he had no thoughts of dying when he woke up on Thursday. We never do. He was anticipating a regular old day, nothing different or extraordinary. The next thing he knows, he's on fire, can't put it out and the pain is excruciating.


----------



## Jackbnimble (Nov 20, 2017)

"68-year-old David Baker was using his chainsaw at his home in Warrington Township, York County, Pennsylvania on Thursday. Reports say Baker was working on the chainsaw itself when it suddenly exploded."

So, he_ was working on it. _

"The explosion has been ruled an accident, though it is still under investigation. There's no word yet on what may have been the cause, but authorities have yet to identify a brand or model for the chainsaw. There are no recalls associated with the case at this time."

It just occurred.

York County is quite a ways from LVH which means they must have flown him there. 

Burning to death would have to rank pretty high on my list of ways I'd prefer not to go.


----------



## James Miller (Nov 27, 2017)

I live in York County and haven't heard about this. This is the second chainsaw related death in the area this year. The other was a kickback incident where the bled out before help could get there that was about 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## Sleepy (Nov 27, 2017)

There was an incident near here a few years ago where a customer brought his saw to a shop to get it fixed. The guy behind the counter tried unsuccessfully to start it several times before taking it to the technician, so it was flooded pretty bad when he got it. 
The tech removed the plug to check the spark and when he pulled it over, it blew gas all over his face which was ignited by the spark. He was in the hospital for treatment of his burns a long time, but fully recovered.
We just can't be too careful.


----------



## Jackbnimble (Nov 27, 2017)

I spilled some fuel when filled up my 660. More than ever before. A shot of fear ran through me. Reading about the tragedy in York, I jumped away fast.


----------



## Jackbnimble (Nov 28, 2017)

Every accident that's ever occurred throughout all of history has something in common with every other accident.


----------

